# www.jeffthefish.com



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

It's my website. It's boring or funny.

www.jeffthefish.com


----------



## lwooters (Apr 24, 2007)

I vote funny


----------



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kelley (Nov 2, 2006)

Jeff, are you the force behind cuteoverload.com? I love this site!!


----------



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

No, I'm not  I don't have anything to do w/ CO, I just decided to link there when my forum software was hacked beyond repair (^_^).

I should mention, please DO NOT look at my aquarium photos! They're from several years ago and they're HORRIBLE!! I can't believe I was proud of that crap!!


----------



## yoko (Mar 16, 2007)

AWWW that is a FREAKIN SWEET cave you made them:flick: :hihi: :tongue: :tongue: :wink: 
ahahha o and I am gonna write you back when I get home, cuz I am at work right now :icon_twis


----------



## jeffthefish (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh gosh, Yoko! :blush:


----------

